# Why sand instead of gravel?



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tell me why I should switch my tank from gravel substrate to sand? I'm trying to convince my dh - please give me all opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I went from gravel to sand a few months ago...big improvement.

The tank is so much easier to keep clean and the sand really does look a lot better than the gravel IMO.

It was a little of a pain to change, but after getting it done I'm so much happier with sand. :thumb:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i will second the fact that sand looks much better and it forms very attractive dunes. The waste wil be easily blown off the top with powerheads. I think cichlids like sand ..they can chew and spit it out ..just like in their natural enviroment.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Sand looks better
It is essential if you have cories or Eartheaters
It is easier to keep clean as the dirt stays on top instead of filtering between the grains
Fish just like it better because it is easier to dig in

Mike


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the fact that all the crudd dosn't go iside of the sand, It rests on top until one of my pictus cat sweeps it up into the filter intakes. Quickcrete play sand looks clean and camoflauges poop very well.....


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

pros - sand looks great

cons - alot say sand is easier to clean.. imo its not , often finding that siphons dont have the pick up power.

i say do what YOU like, but if i had to do it over,, id go with NATURAL gravel


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I personally have sand in my tank and set it up that way. I dont know what to tell you on how to change it but I can tell you that you will love it. For the people who are having trouble with a siphon just take the lil tube off the end of the vac and use the hose only. You just hover it above the sand and all the waste is sucked right in. I to had trouble with the siphon not being strong enough but ever since I switched it to just the hose it works great.

Pros- looks nicer, more natural, easy to keep clean as waste floats across the surface, cichlids love to dig and everymorning you have new hills and holes where they play, did I mention it looks nicer

Cons - you have to wash....but I didn't just had a cloudy tank for a few hours and with water changes if you dump directly on sand you will see a little cloudyness. Although with weekly water changes your water will start to stay completely clear even if you give it a good stir.

I guess I really dont have any cons as the pros outweigh it completely.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I used to keep a fairly large blue crayfish in one of my tanks, and he used his front claws to bulldoze the sand into mounds. Very cool.


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have cories or eartheaters... I have natural gravel already. I'm trying to convince my dh that we should move the gravel into my 29H that's sitting empty, along with the fish while we do sand for this tank - and then - well, just start up the 29H and have a second tank  . Dh isn't so sure - he was into the fish once (when we first started 15 years ago), but has lost his love for it :-? . My only concern is that if I set up a second tank in the playroom I might end up neglecting it - as it's in the basement (I don't really have another place right now). OTOH, if I set it up in the basement, then I might spend more time down there with my kids - could be a good thing.


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

I switched my 120 from gravel to sand with the fish in the tank about a month ago, the fish seem to be much happier playing in the sand and digging holes under rocks. I enjoy watching them more now, there is so much more activity in the tank! Oh, its also alot easier to clean.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

When I first started keeping fish over 35 years ago, I used to visit a neighborhood "store" that someone ran out of his basement. He had sand in all of his tanks. However, all the books at the time said that sand wasn't a good substrate because it would create pockets of anaerobic bacteria. So I stayed away from sand for the next 13 years or so.

I finally switched to sand about 7 years ago (Eco Complete in my 90 gallon and 3M ColorQuartz in my 150) and have been very happy. I would never use gravel again.

Mike


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

jfly said:


> pros - sand looks great
> 
> cons - alot say sand is easier to clean.. imo its not , often finding that siphons dont have the pick up power.


You don't want it to suck up the sand. Syphons pic up sand way more easily, its the one down side to having sand. If you are not getting the suction you need there is likely another issue.


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

So, say I switch it. Do I need to remove all of my rocks every time I do a water change? Will the gases get trapped under where the rocks are?


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I have sand and love it. When i do a water change i will kinda stir up the sand (makes the water look crappy for a hour) but it will get the pockets of air out of it. U dont have to remove the rocks at all. Just get in there the best that you can if you really cant get a turkey baster and blow the stuff out of the cracks. Works really well.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

When I changed my planted community tank with my Bolivian Rams over to sand my Rams loved it so much they went nuts! :lol: My male went so crazy digging pits and protecting them I had to put a divider in until he settled down. Now all are VERY happy! I no longer loose wigglers the way I used to from them falling into the rock substrate and the parents not being able to get them out.

My Mbuna love sand and dig and play in it all day long! They can't do that with gravel.

I used to have gravel and will never go back! The fish much prefer it, love to play in it and it just looks so much nicer. It makes a tank look so much more natural than gravel does. So smooth and nice. :thumb: Rivers, lakes and streams all have sand on the bottom, why not our tanks?


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

So do I need to reach in with my hands inbetween the rocks - or is it okay to ignore the sand that's there?


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

You could do what I do, I use a chop stick and swish it every other water change. You just have to make sure to stir it once in awhile. I will use my hand while I do a water change and churn it up. When I need to do the tight areas between rocks I use a plastic chop stick  Of course, my Greshakei keeps the sand nice and stirred up because he is forever digging!


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

And what happens if I don't do water changes regularly? not saying that that's the case, but ...


----------

